# problems using wireless (broadcom 4313) [solved]

## Adel Ahmed

I have successfully installed my drivers and can detect wlan0 using the b43-firmware.

I cannot seem to be able to use this NIC at all

if I use wicd or network manager, Opera freezes, ifconfig doesn't work and the system cannot reboot(and I cant use wireless), if I use rfkill to disable wlan0, wicd/network manager work just fine till i reenable wlan0.

ifconfig wlan0 up yields the same result.

I'm using 09:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

here's my kernel config: http://pastebin.com/b9cR2qwN

thanks

I unmerged b43 firmware and installed linux-firmware instead, then I brought up the interface(ifup wlan0) and everything is working nowLast edited by Adel Ahmed on Fri Nov 01, 2013 8:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

I have a 4306, a little older than yours, but using network manager never works correctly for me.  At times its spotty, and therefore, I only use iwconfig and openrc

----------

## Adel Ahmed

thanks for the reply first of all

iwconfig yields the same result, anything that has to do with wireless simply screws things up

ill try using openrc bt i imagine I'll be getting the same result

----------

## eyoung100

Gentoo Handbook: Section 8.b

Wireless Networking: Section 4.c

Is the firmware loaded   :Question: 

----------

## Adel Ahmed

well I've tried both sections and nothing 

the firmware is loaded(b43-firmware)

 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

brcmsmac              493196  0 

cordic                  1056  1 brcmsmac

brcmutil                4293  1 brcmsmac

mac80211              491362  1 brcmsmac

cfg80211              379907  2 brcmsmac,mac80211

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I've also came across the following, don't know if it's of any help though

gentoo-pc linux # dmesg | grep brc

[    7.925263] brcmsmac bcma0:0: mfg 4bf core 812 rev 24 class 0 irq 0

[    7.926132] brcmsmac bcma0:0: wl0: wlc_attach: dma_attach failed

[    7.926139]  phy0: wl0: brcms_b_attach: failed with err 19

[    7.926143]  phy0: wl0: brcms_c_attach: failed with err 19

[    7.926152]  phy0: brcmsmac: attach() failed with code 19

[    7.926155] brcmsmac: brcms_bcma_probe: brcms_attach failed!

----------

## 666threesixes666

your card is not supported under b43   :Twisted Evil: 

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi#b43

&&

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Supported_devices

----------

## eyoung100

Your card is supported, though you must use the STA driver

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I've just installed the broadcom-sta drivers and disabled the old ones

I don't see wlan0 under ifconfig -a anymore

any tips?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I've unmerged the b43firmware and broadcom-sta and i'm trying the linux-firmware along with the softmac kernel driver, now the wlan0 interface is present and I can run wicd without hanging the pc, I cannot find any wireless networks though

the error is:

no wireless networks found

gentoo-pc ~ # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

----------

## Adel Ahmed

some more info:

gentoo-pc ~ # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

	Soft blocked: no

	Hard blocked: no

gentoo-pc ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

----------

## Adel Ahmed

a simple ifup brought up the interface and everything is working now

I'll try broadcom-sta later for the LED functionality but for now I'll be enjoying my wifi at last

thanks everyone

----------

## 666threesixes666

iwconfig requires wext compiled into the kernel...  what driver did you get working?

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I think I might have enabled wext at some point when I was messing around with my kernel config

I got the brmsmac module working

----------

